# Hello :)



## Hot2Hustle (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am hoping to get my first mice as pets in the next couple of weeks.

I live in Durham, UK.

We have 2 gerbils, a cat and lots of tropical fish 

I hope to find some useful info here and make some new friends.

Emma


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi!!! I have fish too


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Same!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

